# "total recall" remake on the way



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 3, 2011)

why in god's name remake this movie, it hasn't even been so long that it needs to be remade? colin ferell said the old one "looks kitchy", fucking idiot 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFMLGEHdIjE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

And there's no mars. They are fucking up my movies.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 3, 2011)

colin farrell is too much of a bitch to play quaid. quit remaking arnold movies. seriously it's dangerous. though anything in the 2000s etc don't really care but what next comando.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 3, 2011)

Collin Ferell lol he still acts?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

I was actually on set for filming when they filmed a scene at my university.

The TR cops now wear Stormtrooper-esque armor.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not excited about it either.  But the movie has Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Biel in the cast.  Good eye candy at least.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2011)

Remaking Total Recall?



I fucking loathe farrel already. Now I'll straight bust a cap in his ass.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 4, 2011)

> Total Recall
> remake

Why ?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's PG-13. 



Gimps.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2011)

erictheking said:


> It's PG-13.
> 
> 
> 
> Gimps.



Guess that means no tripple-tit'd woman/mutant.. 

not that i like the idea of the remake to begin with


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2011)

erictheking said:


> It's PG-13.
> 
> 
> 
> Gimps.



*PG-13?!

DAMN IT.*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2011)

what is this i dont even


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2011)

erictheking said:


> It's PG-13.
> 
> 
> 
> Gimps.


 .


----------



## Furious George (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

PG-13 = do not want.


That means no alien broad with three titties.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 4, 2011)

everyone loves ms. triplenipple


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

As they should.

As they damn well should. 


Everyone except modern cinema.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 4, 2011)

Can you hear it.
I can.
It's the sirens, they are calling for the end of the world.
Damn your immortal soul with frivolity and intoxication so you need not witness the apocalypse which comes this way.


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2011)

No mars? Hope this shit bombs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, no Mars. What are they doing?! 


Did the original have Mars? I mean the book. I think if it didn't then maybe this is okay. But they need that 3titbitch.


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2011)

The book had mars .


----------



## P (Aug 4, 2011)

Of all the movies to remake, and it's never Robocop.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 4, 2011)

No mars! Wtf! I was so looking forward to the triple tit chick. 



P said:


> Of all the movies to remake, and it's never Robocop.



There's a Robocop remake slated for 2013. Darren Aronosfky was the original director for it but got tired of waiting and moved on. Jose Padilha is the new director.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2011)

jose padilla, the american terrorist?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

They're ruinin' my Total Recall!  We need Mars.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2011)

No mars?

What are they doing? Remaking "We Remember It for You Wholesale", the Philip K. Dick short story? Or remaking Total Recall?

How the bloody heck is Mars not in it? MARS WAS IN BOTH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

They want to break the mold and make a new movie that doesn't feature Mars and is dark and gritty.




Because all movies these days have Mars, women with three breasts, creepy aliens, mutants, and a strong leading man.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

That's Akira adaptation level of ruinization. They want to white-wash Mars


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 5, 2011)

ignore teh crooks and watch arnie party


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

I dread the trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

What if it looks good?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

It can look good. . . but still be bad.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 8, 2011)

^ like most movies these days.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 8, 2011)

I didn't even care much for the original...why do we need this?


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 9, 2011)

Signs of the times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It can look good. . . but still be bad.


That's true. Most trailers usually are deceptively good even if the movie isn't any good at all. But what if it looks good and _is _good? 



Funkfreed said:


> I didn't even care much for the original...why do we need this?



You shut up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

It can be a shitty remake of Total Recall but can still be a enjoyable film, perhaps even a good film.

But the chance of that happening though?

Yeah.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 9, 2011)

Um...isn't this that movie with the Governator in it? 

Why is there a need to even remake this movie at all?


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 10, 2011)

Just gonna pretend it doesn't exist


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It can be a shitty remake of Total Recall but can still be a enjoyable film, perhaps even a good film.
> 
> But the chance of that happening though?
> 
> Yeah.



I think the chances of Bigfoot having sex with the Loch Ness monster and spawning off mythical children is higher.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 17, 2011)

The only good thing about this movie is that they spent shitloads of money in Toronto. This thing is budgeted for $200 million or so...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Toronto.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2012)

weren't you hyped when Prometheus did that?


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Another remake that looks to be shitty.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

Parallax said:


> weren't you hyped when Prometheus did that?



I don't remember. 

I was hyped for the trailer itself, but I don't think I made a big deal about the trailer for the trailer.

It's just a really silly concept.


----------



## Corran (Mar 28, 2012)

Something that never needed to be remade 
Stop remaking Verhoven films dammit, they are timeless


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Corran said:


> Something that never needed to be remade
> Stop remaking Verhoven films dammit, they are timeless



If something is awesome then it'll be remade sooner or later assuming that money can be made from it.  

Can't wait for the Godfather remake.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 28, 2012)

wow, my old thread from back when i was making threads.

movie looks like shit.  updated grfx, and i swear everyone that heard the music thought i was watching prometheus trailer, generic trailer music.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 28, 2012)

no Arnie no buy


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2012)

There was a time when Len Wiseman's name would've given me hope, but after Underworld Awakening he strikes me as a director who just wants my money.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like a generic, every futuristic movie ever made, piece of shit.

Plus it has Ferrel, which makes it even worse.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2012)

With that said, it looks better than that Guy Pearce movie that's coming out. "Lock Out" or some shit.

I consider any movie past the 90's with dialogue like: "he's a loose canon. We can't rely on him" to be suspect. 

Personally, I think the Total Recall remake is going to end up being average....Not bad, not good, just forgettable.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 28, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> There was a time when Len Wiseman's name would've given me hope, but after Underworld Awakening he strikes me as a director who just wants my money.



You can't really lay blame on him for that he was only a producer. This teaser does make the CG look uninspiring and i expect this to be just a bad as the last Arnie remake.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Amuro said:


> no Arnie no buy



Heh, I'll admit to only watching Total Recall because Arnie was in it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nVvA_nErFcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

HAHAHAHA YOU THINK THIS IS THE REAL QUAID?... IT IS!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

This movie looks bad.

Real bad.


Isn't this not set on Mars, too?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll ask since noone else is asking, will it have the three boob lady?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'll ask since noone else is asking, will it have the three boob lady?



Nope.  

10 characters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Of course not.


They are removing everything that made the first movie good:

1) Tri-tit
2) Arnold
3) Mars
4) Plot
5) One-liners
6) R-rating.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

We're not gonna get another "Consider that a Divorce" line either


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course not.
> 
> 
> They are removing everything that made the first movie good:
> ...



There is almost no reason to watch it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

The Michael Bay virus is spreading we must fight it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

At least they didn't replace the main character with an alien.



Wait, we haven't seen the movie yet--that is still possible as a plot-twist.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At least they didn't replace the main character with an alien.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, we haven't seen the movie yet--that is still possible as a plot-twist.



It that happens I'm blaming you.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 28, 2012)

Removing Arhnohld is already enough not to watch it.

Replacing him with Ferrel is enough to attack the theaters that gonna show it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It that happens I'm blaming you.



Y you change your set every other day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure how they decided to cast Collin fucking Ferrel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Not much action stars out there plus no one in their right mind would pick up the role.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Nearly anyone would be a better choice though. Unibrow guy? Really?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 28, 2012)

How about Hathaway?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not even...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 28, 2012)

they should have cast green lantern


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Like, they actually have GL as the star, or are you suggesting that they hire Ryan Reynolds?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2012)

> You can't really lay blame on him for that he was only a producer. This teaser does make the CG look uninspiring and i expect this to be just a bad as the last Arnie remake.



He was in charge of the product. It's like when Spielberg produces. He's still in charge, you just are in a position to give him input. If he doesn't like your ideas, then....well, "Poltergeist".


----------



## Amuro (Mar 28, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> He was in charge of the product. It's like when Spielberg produces. He's still in charge, you just are in a position to give him input. If he doesn't like your ideas, then....well, "Poltergeist".



I don't know whats worse the fact your comparing Wiseman to Spielberg or you implying Spielberg is the de-facto director of everything he produces. Guess we can let Bay off with Transformers it was Spielberg who told him what to do.

Bringing up Poltergeist is pretty funny i don't think Wiseman was under any clauses that prevented him directing Shitworld 4 - How to Keep my Wife's Career Afloat that would force him to ghost direct it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2012)

The first movie was so good though.  To this day I quote it all the time.  "You think this is the real Quaid?"  The hologram scene is genius.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

It's like remaking _American Psycho_ without Christian Bale.

They would never do that.


Oh shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Wonder if datnosetracker will be more gruesome this time around


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

It won't exist.


Replaced with a simple GPS tracker implanted under the skin.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2012)

Epic win.

Lovely visuals


----------



## Amuro (Mar 28, 2012)

I bet they won't even use the amazing fat lady disguise


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

You don't fuck with that level of perfection.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2012)

I feel great nostalgia for Total Recall as well.  It was the first Rated R movie I ever watched.

The 15 seconds of footage I have seen so far didn't impress me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Man just looked at the screen shots ferrel looks like a total douche like he did in SWAT . Hope he gets punch in the face in the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope Cranston wins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope the movie makes it all the way through post, then gets cancelled.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I don't know whats worse the fact your comparing Wiseman to Spielberg or you implying Spielberg is the de-facto director of everything he produces. Guess we can let Bay off with Transformers it was Spielberg who told him what to do.
> 
> Bringing up Poltergeist is pretty funny i don't think Wiseman was under any clauses that prevented him directing Shitworld 4 - How to Keep my Wife's Career Afloat that would force him to ghost direct it.



1) I've read interviews from people who dislike AND like Spielberg and he's generally considered to be the top dog in all of his productions. I didn't say he was the de-faco director of EVERYTHING. I am saying that he has the tendency to make decisions and go through with them without the approval of the director. 

Since you mentioned Bay, here is a stellar example. Spielberg fired Megan Fox, not Bay. In fact, Bay actually defended her. In an interview with the writer of War of the Worlds (remake), the writer pretty much summed up what I said (but in a positive way; he clearly respected Spielberg)

In that Twilight Zone: the Movie accident book, they indicate the same thing but are more negative about it. 

2) I used Poltergeist as an example because it was the most extreme version and people are split as to Spielbergs involvement. Some say he directed almost everything, some say he directed about half and others say Tobe Hooper was just an idea man. 

(For the record, I think Poltergeist was BETTER because of Spielberg hijacking the production. Tobe Hooper is an interesting director, but he's not among the best of his ilk).

3) I won't pretend like I know what went on behind the scenes of Underworld Awakening. But he produced it and even if he let the directors tell their 'vision', that just means he wasn't doing his job. If he had no contract to do it, then he shouldn't have done it because it's obvious no one knew what to do with it.

Considering how many writers the film had, either he (and everyone else) were so uninspired that they only did it for the money or he (and everyone else) were just incompetent.

Plus, directors do this all the time. The Wachowski's, for example, have the tendency to ghost direct. In the trailers, their names are whored to the point where you presume they direct it. In reality they are hiding behind the actual director. If its a success, they get the credit (V for Vendetta). If its a failure, the director gets the blame (Ninja Assassin).


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2012)

They didn't even try.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 29, 2012)

meh


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2012)

Meh sure is an appropriate reaction to that poster.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 29, 2012)

Colin Ferrell (or however his name is spelled) is a fucking retard and 99% of all remakes suck. He's going to ruin the legacy of Total Recall


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> meh


Is this _Total Recall _or the sequel to _Source Code?_ 




Sedaiv said:


> Colin Ferrell (or however his name is spelled) is a fucking retard and 99% of all remakes suck. He's going to ruin the legacy of Total Recall


I liked _In Bruges_. Sometimes he's good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2012)

Colin Ferrell actually had a good year in 2011.  He did a decent job in Fright Night and Horrible Bosses was a different sort of role for him.  But this movie ruins all the ground he had gained in my opinion.

Why on earth is it PG-13?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Because everything must be PG-13! 


That way they get the under 12 demographic of kids who love, love, love psychological warfare, trippy mindfucks, tri-tits, and classic 90s movies.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 29, 2012)

I doubt Colin Farrell will be the worst thing about this movie, as much of a shit bastard as he is (I liked *In Bruges *incidentally). It's written and directed by Len Wiseman -- the mind behind such works of shite as the Underworld series and Die Hard 4.  I've also just now realised that the PG-13 rating means there is no chance of seeing quality fanny from Jessica Biel or Kate Beckinsale.  Not happy about any of this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

The floppiest flop since Long Dong Silver went impotent.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 29, 2012)

anyone who watches this should get a lobotomy


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> anyone who watches this should get a lobotomy



Now now, for all we know it could end up being halfway decent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

The possibility of this movie being even halfway decent is lower than the possibility of their being life on the moon.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The possibility of this movie being even halfway decent is lower than the possibility of their being life on the moon.



True but it isn't an impossibility.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Indeed.

I give it that much of a chance.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I give it that much of a chance.



I give it as much chance as life on Pluto.

And I was there when they filmed some scenes at my university.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I give it as much chance as life on Pluto.
> 
> And I was there when they filmed some scenes at my university.





Is it really going to that bad?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2012)

I give this movie no chance.  It will be lousy and it will lose a ton of money for the studio.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 1, 2012)

This is gonna be oscar material.


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2012)

God that full length trailer was terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2012)

I laughed my ass off when I saw the Cerberus troops.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2012)

It just looks dull.  The world is far too gray.  The movie isn't as imaginative as it should be.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 1, 2012)

Compare


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Compare


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2012)

Neither trailer is great.  The current trailer is boring.  The old trailer gives away the whole film.


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2012)

I like spoilers so the old trailer giving stuff away is perfectly fine with me.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2012)

You have seen the movie.  Of course it's okay now.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2012)

Is it just me or did that fight scene in the trailer look... awkward?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2012)

The action looked terrible.  Almost Christopher Nolan caliber.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 1, 2012)

Back then all trailers looked like that. You had to sell the movie in the trailer, cause there was no internet, and magazines only had 50x50 pixel screenshots.

It was a whole art how to summarize the movie in 2 minutes. Now trailers are the same length, but all you see and hear is text on fading to black screen and horns.


We might as well abandon the concept of a trailer and just use 30 secs teasers.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> It just looks dull.  The world is far too gray.  The movie isn't as imaginative as it should be.



Wut? If anything the set pieces and action look great.

The acting and characters look highly questionable.

It also looks like it's copying way too much of the original and not making it more of an adaptation.

I bet you hated Minority Report too huh?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Minority Report was decent.  Good concept.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

> Wut? If anything the set pieces and action look great



Not really though. It looks like a videogame. And the art direction looks bland.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Apr 2, 2012)

"Man I got five kids to feed"


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Not really though. It looks like a videogame. And the art direction looks bland.



Whatever Rukia's dupe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2012)

The last time I've seen cartoonish fight scenes like that was Blade 2, but unlike this movie, it's atleast a decade old.

but the lovely Kate beckinsale and Jessica Biel is worth atleast peaking in for a look.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Beckinsale does look good here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2012)

She always do Ennoea...she always do


----------



## Vault (Apr 2, 2012)

The trailer isn't bad I suppose. The CGI is very suspect though.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 2, 2012)

In the original, it was pretty damn apparent that there was a lot of fun being had making the movie - and writing it as well. As a result - it was a really fun movie. Minority Report was brought up - that was full of fun moments too. 

In comparison, the trailer for this really makes it look sterile and lifeless. 
Sure it's action packed, but it's ultimately lacking in charm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

They should abort the film before it's born.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should abort the film before it's born.



Pity that it won't be aborted now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

They have too much invested at this point. 

I just hope their budget isn't 400 million dollars.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Just like this movie I have lost all interest in the thread

Now if it involve aliens and blue energy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

What's that?

Over the horizon?

It's a giant robot.

What is it shooting?

Blue energy.

What is it doing?


EXPLOSIONS!!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Wonder If Ferrel fantasy in the movie was to be a better actor/person




not enough explosions CMX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll fix it in post.



The robot we saw? It landed in a meteor. The meteor? It was blue. The result was a giant explosion of blue energy on impact.

To get out of the meteor the robot blows it up with a huge fucking explosion. The fragments of the meteor hit nearby homes and buildings, exploding the fuck out of everything, having buildings crash down into the street, crushing cars (which then explode), and causing explosions by exploding on explosives.

The robot then flies into the air, explodes in blue energy, puts itself back together via a series of blue explosions, then sits back down onto the earth with a thunderous explosion.

Then the earth explodes.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 2, 2012)

Beckinsale, the things I would do to you. My penis rises for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I would like to put my fist into her womb.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Seems to be right on target with the graph






Kate can be my baby momma


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Explosions need more explosions.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely ass shot.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn those special effects look bland, must be 3D.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Everything is in 3D these days.


Even Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2012)

Beauty and the Beast had good 3D though. 

And Minority Report sucks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Good 3D?

Oxymoron.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Snow White in 3D?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2012)

Am I the only one who know about Titanic being Rereleased in Theaters later this year?

THIS TIME IN 3D!!!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2012)

You mean in two days?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Things explode when they are in 3D. So it's really the weekend, but it pops out at you this week in three dimensions.


----------



## pussyking (Apr 2, 2012)

Better have the chick with 3 tits.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> She always do Ennoea...she always do



Beckinsale always be looking fine, but she's not that great of an actress.

And yeah this film just looks like another Hollywood cash-in.

I did enjoy Colin Farrell in the Fright Night remake though, those guys were really having fun with that movie.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 2, 2012)

Its weird, hollywood keeps pumping out more and more of these very big budget crappy remakes, yet each time one comes out, the box office takings get worse and the amount of hatred and bitching from the general public towards hollywood gets ever larger.
Why would you keep making expensive shit that keeps failing and makes everyone hate you? 
I mean damn, they could atleast just spend a few million rather than hundreds of millions on making the movies.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

> Why would you keep making expensive shit that keeps failing and makes everyone hate you?



They don't really have anything else that they can make, Hollywood is going through a creative drought lately and thus turns to established series in the hopes of fans of that series will come and watch the new movie set in that series' universe whether it be a remake or sequel.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

PaperAngel said:


> Its weird, hollywood keeps pumping out more and more of these very big budget crappy remakes, yet each time one comes out, the box office takings get worse and the amount of hatred and bitching from the general public towards hollywood gets ever larger.
> Why would you keep making expensive shit that keeps failing and makes everyone hate you?
> I mean damn, they could atleast just spend a few million rather than hundreds of millions on making the movies.



Preach on sista! 




Eternal Goob said:


> They don't really have anything else that they can make, Hollywood is going through a creative drought lately and thus turns to established series in the hopes of fans of that series will come and watch the new movie set in that series' universe whether it be a remake or sequel.
> 
> 
> 
> But they have to have fancy CGI and  a cast filled with A-list stars!



Yeah, this is only the beginning!

The flood of remakes that will come, my god!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

> They don't really have anything else that they can make, Hollywood is going through a creative drought lately and thus turns to established series in the hopes of fans of that series will come and watch the new movie set in that series' universe whether it be a remake or sequel.



Hunger Games is evidence people are dying for original films that are good. The problem is studios have no interest in long term investment, they want short term profits and so continue to green light third rate remakes, reboots or sequels in hopes they can make a quick buck.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 2, 2012)

Hollywood should take a look at foreign movies.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2012)

That set's trippy, αshɘs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2012)

> Its weird, hollywood keeps pumping out more and more of these very big budget crappy remakes, yet each time one comes out, the box office takings get worse and the amount of hatred and bitching from the general public towards hollywood gets ever larger.
> Why would you keep making expensive shit that keeps failing and makes everyone hate you?
> I mean damn, they could atleast just spend a few million rather than hundreds of millions on making the movies.



I know. I keep thinking of the "Conan the Barbarian" remake. That movie bombed severely, proving that name brands just dont cut it anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

pussyking said:


> Better have the chick with 3 tits.



Nah.

If anything they will have a woman take her shirt off in front of Collin, but she he turned away from the camera.

Then Collin is like, "Oh, wow!" looking her chest .

Then someone makes a pun about three hands.


And that's the entire scene.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

> I know. I keep thinking of the "Conan the Barbarian" remake. That movie bombed severely, proving that name brands just dont cut it anymore.



The same with The Thing. Fans of the original wouldn't touch those films with a barge pole.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

The Thing's prequel was better than Conan at least.

It just was a blatant carbon copy of the first movie. It was sad.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2012)

Neither of those movies had a 200 million dollar budget! This one is in line to be a far bigger flop.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 2, 2012)

If Beckinsale has a naked scene all problems will be solved.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Neither of those movies had a 200 million dollar budget! This one is in line to be a far bigger flop.



And studios still won't learn.  



A.Glover92 said:


> If Beckinsale has a naked scene all problems will be solved.



Not for me.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2012)

Total Recall has a $200 million budget?

Couldn't tell.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2012)

It's amazing.  Robocop and Total Recall were incredibly fucking violent when they came out.  20 years later they are being remade as PG13 movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Family movies Rukia. 

I honestly don't understand how these films are getting 200 million budgets.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> It's amazing.  Robocop and Total Recall were incredibly fucking violent when they came out.  20 years later they are being remade as PG13 movies.



Robocop has been confirmed for PG13?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay, this movie has no hope. Directed by Les Wisemen, who directed Underworld 1 and 2. Fuck how I found those movies shit.

I can't wait until they remake Terminator for PG 13


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Robocop has been confirmed for PG13?


Not yet.  Just a prediction.

Didn't Robocop come out as Rated X like a dozen times before it finally hit R?  

Unrelated.  Robocop is still fucking awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

If they could, they would rate Robocop G so the kids could see it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

Kids love Robocop though, I used to have a Robocop action figure


----------



## Huntress (Apr 2, 2012)

I heard that the industry is thinking of putting up movie ticket prices so that they will be the same price as 3d ticket prices.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

They're trying to bring down 3D prices. They were hoping that they could push 3D and finish piracy and force hideous 3D tv's on everyone, but sales are dropping and they're getting desperate.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2012)

>plans to stop piracy

>raises ticket prices

:/


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha.  Hideous 3d tv's.  

Yeah.  I think that market has topped out.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank god, I got sick of all those ads


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel bad for the chumps that bought 3D tv's. What a bunch of idiots.




> >plans to stop piracy
> 
> >raises ticket prices



You're talking about dinosaurs here, they still think that Kids can't live without the Cinema.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2012)

Movie theaters are going out of business.  Video on Demand is clearly the future.  Pretty soon we will be streaming stuff at home the same day it is released.

"A king has his reign.  It's inevitable."


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The same with The Thing. Fans of the original wouldn't touch those films with a barge pole.



Technically that was a prequel, though. 

I doubt movie theaters will ever completely die. But yes, eventually they will become the less mainstream way to watch new films. 

But going to the movies is meant to be an event, so there will always be people who will go to them.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2012)

movie theaters will never die


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 3, 2012)

Saw the trailer and hated it. Maybe if it was Liam as the star I might have tried it.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

The irony of the name Total Recall actually fits this movie now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Total Rapecall.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't wait to buy my 3D TV next year, gonna throw my shitty 2D HD tv in the skip and move on with technology. Do the same thing with 3D when 4D comes out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I will buy a 3D television just to destroy it.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 3, 2012)

I might sneak into this movie so I can take a dump on one of the seats.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I will sneak in after you in order to fling your feces at the screen.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Something wrong with you today, it's like your fetishes have upgraded to a new level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

It is just our collective hatred for this movie that is bleeding through and effecting my judgement.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

His fetishes isnt still high enough to my standards


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, you're into bestiality--particularly horsies. :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, you're into bestiality--particularly horsies. :33



and your into octopussies whats your point?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

octopussies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Octopussies sounds really sexy.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 3, 2012)

Eight Clito-gasms! :GASP


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Octopussies sounds really sexy.



If you cant ride the steed , what makes you think you can satisfy octopussies ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I went down on a couple squids in high school as practice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I went down on a couple squids in high school as practice.



In experience


----------



## Deimos (Aug 20, 2012)

Anybody watch this yet?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 20, 2012)

terrible, as expected.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2012)

Deimos said:


> Anybody watch this yet?



I have. It's pretty bad.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 20, 2012)

I bet it was pretty awkward for Colin Farrell and Kate making out in front of her husband (the director) behind the camera... lol. Terrible reviews btw.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, it looks like this movie might end up surpassing its production budget.  A part of me doesn't want that to happen. :/


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks shit. 

Would go there if Kate has a naked scene.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2012)

アストロ said:


> I bet it was pretty awkward for Colin Farrell and Kate making out in front of her husband (the director) behind the camera... lol. Terrible reviews btw.



Probably not as awkward for her ex (Michael Sheen) who knew that his wife was banging the director behind the camera.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2012)

Come back to us CMX.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2012)

I was just thinking that I haven't seen CMX in a good minute.


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 21, 2012)

They showed a strange really long preview trailer for this before the Expendables. It was basically the entire movie in a condensed format. It really was the entirety of the movie in the right order with what appeared to be full action scenes. I really don't understand that type of marketing I don't really feel I need to watch it now.


It looks poo also.


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm actually in this movie.  Worked on the set for about 7-8 days last year.
It was the first movie I've ever worked on as a film extra so there was alotta reminiscence going on while I was watching this film.  Plus, I got to work on the red light district scene.  The 3 breasted chick was frickin' hot!!!


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 25, 2012)

I didn't think this movie was particularly terrible. Then again, I never saw the original.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 25, 2012)

I have absolutely no desire to ever watch this movie based on the fact that I know it sucks. It's awful. It's dreadful. It doesn't measure up to its source material or Verhoeven's classic in any way, shape or form. However, if there's ever a user on here who can manage to be objective about something that they strongly dislike, it's me. So I will say this; Ash Thorp is the future of realistic HUD/interface technological design. This is without a doubt the most realistic and boundary pushing art design for those two components that have ever been committed to film.


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 26, 2012)

I actually went out to downtown to watch this movie with some of the other film extras who worked alongside with me on this movie.  One of the guys I went with, actually shows up in the first 5 minutes of the film and sitting right next to Colin Farrell.  And to be honest, I didn't exactly come to actually watch the movie.  I only went to see if I actually made it into the final cut of the film.  So if you had asked how I thought of the film, I couldn't really give you a straight answer.  In fact, I think I even fell asleep through some parts of "Total Recall".  I worked mainly on the New Asia scenes and those scenes were very sporadic throughout the movie.  Although I suspect I was somewhere in the ending scene but Len Wiseman chose to use some kinda lens blur effect so if that scene was the only part where I actually appear in the film, I'm a big brown blur.

Also, there were actual homeless people working on set but I'll leave that story at another time.


----------



## Slice (Aug 27, 2012)

Saw this at saturday because some friends convinced me to. As expected it wasnt very good.
And all the time when looking at the design of the buildings and technology used all around them in the colony i had to think about 'DeusEx:Human Revolution'. I know there is only so much you can do with original content in a dystopia but this was a bit too close for my tastes.

Also the movie deconstructs itself after a good 45 minutes or so, trading interesting sets for generic action scenes in places that make no sense at all. This is especially noticeable in the elevator scene. The whole building seems to only exist to be part of this action piece since the way the elevators drive makes absolutely no sense at all.
Somehow all those design elements Tetra praised a few posts earlier seem to disappear in the last third of the movie and are replaced by white and grey corridors.


----------



## Deimos (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally got to see it. Wasn't awesome (story gets boring around the middle of the movie), but wasn't all that bad either (high tech design and stuff). At least it was better than what the trailer seemed to suggest.


----------

